# Fodder Feeds?



## hbmimsy (Oct 31, 2012)

Has anyone grown their own fodder feed? http://tucson.craigslist.org/grd/3362962615.html 
I'm wondering how gimicky this is. I don't think I will go the above route, but I am thinking of trying something similar.


----------



## pdpo222 (Oct 31, 2012)

Never heard of it, but looks like a lot of work.  More than I want to invest in it anyway.  Be my luck to get all the stuff and my finicky goats wouldn't eat it anyway.  It might be a way to add interest to their food though.  Just not willing to do the whole set up thing.  Worth a try if you don't have pasture I guess.


----------



## hbmimsy (Oct 31, 2012)

No pasture at all and the goats have devoured anything edible already. A dairy goat farmer I sold a couple of goats to, mentioned sowing some bird seed as pasture. I may try that.


----------



## Melwynnd (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

That ad is one by our Dealer, Dillon.  We build several different systems depending on the amount of fodder you need.  They are actually very easy to use (about 10 min a day) and designed to sit in the house on carpet.  You can see more photos and information at www.half-pinthomestead.com.

Here is a video on the 18 tray kit.

http://youtu.be/c82qSZF2OZI

Sherry


----------



## animalmom (Nov 6, 2012)

I bought one of Melwynnd's fodder systems.  It is beyond easy to set up (unless one of your goats eats the easy to read directions).  It takes very little of my active involvement.  The system is so automated that it is really a pleasure to use.  I was very impressed with the quality of the components for the fodder system.

The only topic I can't address is if my goats would eat the wheat I am sprouting.  The geese eat all I produce and are not into sharing at this point.  Seriously makes me wish I had gotten the 12 tray system instead of the 6 tray system.

Seriously, I can not get over how easy her fodder system is, and I love the results.  If you are at all interested I really would urge you to look further into this particular system.  Great for the backyard herders.  I get two big wings up from the geese!  The poor goats just look on as sigh as I bought it with them in mind, not the selfish geese.


----------



## Melwynnd (Nov 7, 2012)

animalmom said:
			
		

> I bought one of Melwynnd's fodder systems.  It is beyond easy to set up (unless one of your goats eats the easy to read directions).  It takes very little of my active involvement.  The system is so automated that it is really a pleasure to use.  I was very impressed with the quality of the components for the fodder system.
> 
> The only topic I can't address is if my goats would eat the wheat I am sprouting.  The geese eat all I produce and are not into sharing at this point.  Seriously makes me wish I had gotten the 12 tray system instead of the 6 tray system.
> 
> Seriously, I can not get over how easy her fodder system is, and I love the results.  If you are at all interested I really would urge you to look further into this particular system.  Great for the backyard herders.  I get two big wings up from the geese!  The poor goats just look on as sigh as I bought it with them in mind, not the selfish geese.


I can't believe you aren't feeding your goats the Fodder!!  You definitely should have gotten the 12 tray!  Well you know, Christmas is coming!! 


Sherry


----------



## treeclimber233 (Nov 18, 2012)

I am just wondering how much it really reduces the amount of food they already get.  Say I am already feeding 5 pounds of hay a day now without fodder.  If I fed a tray of fodder how much would that reduce the pounds of hay I am feeding?  I can see my goats eating a tray in 5-10 minutes and still looking for more.


----------

